# Great Guitar Duet.......Something a little different!



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Great fun to watch and some good guitar playing too.
Enjoy:thumb:


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Great fun indeed, thanks!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

you think thats good tyr this one


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

That's incredible! :doublesho


----------

